# 500px Website & App as a learning tool for newbies.



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 19, 2014)

As someone who's relatively new to this level of photography, I've been reading everything I can get my hands on including Digital Photo and Digital Photo Pro magazines... (I'm open to suggestions, too.) and I've been enjoying my morning coffee with looking at the site or app "500px." 

Not only am I looking at the photo, but the specs at the bottom of the photos such as Shutter-Speeds, F-Stops, ISO settings, and specifically what cameras and lenses were used. I deeply appreciate the members who add further details in their comments.

What other tools did you use to learn camera techniques as a newbie?


----------



## climber (Mar 19, 2014)

Some Facebook groups like Strobist.com, Photoshop and Lightroom can be usefull, too. Check them, if you have FB profile.


----------

